# Would you do this?



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Noodling! You can have it.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

railman said:


> Noodling! You can have it.


I love it! I've caught some of my biggest cats doin this in SouthEastern Oklahoma.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I quit drinking that much!


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

I can afford *not *to fish like that now.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't like putting my hands anyplace I can't see. No thanks!!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Them Okie boys just aint right.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Been there done that, but not in the last 10 years..lol


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

I caught a snapping turtle once that would have taken off a hand. I guess the answer would be no.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i got suckered into doing that on the upper brazos over by Marlin when i was a little kid with my father and some old guys.......nope, not that mad at em


----------



## albertking (Nov 2, 2005)

grabblin' ain't that bad ... them boys in that vid handled the fish in a way that cut their arms up real bad ... with an arm thru the mouth & your hand out the gill the fish prolly ain't gonna get away but there are much less destructive ways to do it ... not to mention the fish teeth, the gills have some spikes like small sharks teeth on the inside curve opposite the red stuff ... those things cut like razor blades ... i have been tore up purty bad but once i was grown i found much better ways to do it


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

A neoprene sleeve will keep those scrapes from happening. Turtles and snakes won't get in the boxes because they don't have air pockets. It is the washouts in the river banks that have air pockets.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Years ago (in the 70's) when they would shut the gates below the Lake Livingston dam for maintenance, we would go in at night and noodle for cats in the small pools of granite rock. We could see the shapes of the cats though, and we saw many 100+ lb cats. We caught some by hand that way, but would turn the really big ones back. We sometimes carried out truckloads of 10 - 20 lb's. Don't know if they still do that or not. Lots of hazards, hooks, slick rocks etc., we usually came out bloody. I'm not that mad at em anymore..Dale


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Noodling in Texas is illegal.


rainbowrunner said:


> Years ago (in the 70's) when they would shut the gates below the Lake Livingston dam for maintenance, we would go in at night and noodle for cats in the small pools of granite rock. We could see the shapes of the cats though, and we saw many 100+ lb cats. We caught some by hand that way, but would turn the really big ones back. We sometimes carried out truckloads of 10 - 20 lb's. Don't know if they still do that or not. Lots of hazards, hooks, slick rocks etc., we usually came out bloody. I'm not that mad at em anymore..Dale


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Even for flatheads?


----------



## albertking (Nov 2, 2005)

yeah even flatheads ... all game fish


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*duh*

I did lot's of things in the 70's that were illegal Hon!!

But, I've seen the error of my ways and now my conscience in clean.

Dale



Sow Trout said:


> Noodling in Texas is illegal.


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

i really really want to give it a try but ive heard its like putting your hand in a vice lol but still a big cat is a big cat


----------



## albertking (Nov 2, 2005)

jamminD said:


> i really really want to give it a try but ive heard its like putting your hand in a vice lol


only with the big blues


----------

